# Dog beach behavior



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Moose is now 7 months old. He was raised with another dog and we have had pupdates throughout the months. 

We took him to dog beach this weekend (second time) and he was more interested in exploring the people and area than the other dogs... also showing some stubborn independence, ignoring when we called him and wandering off to the point where a leash had to be used toward the end of the day. 

What was more odd was that he was acting soo submissive and scared around the others, none of the other dogs were aggressive toward him, but as soon as one came up to him to sniff, he immediately sat or lied down. He would start to play for a minute then would lose interest or get too submissive and the other dogs lost interest... It was sad, i was there encouraging him but, he just couldn't engage in puppy fun... 

The night before, he was playing with a lab visitor at home, no problem. 

He had fun in and out of the water and sniffing around, but his behavior was quite worrisome... how do i get him to feel more brave/confident?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout has always acted very cautiously/submissively upon first entering the dog park, but usually warms up after 10 minutes or so. I always think it's very intelligent actually. She's observing the other dogs behavior, rather than just running up to strangers. I just ignore it and walk with purpose towards the water, as swimming gets her energy up. Around dogs she knows, she's the instigator of play. So Moose sounds normal to me. It could be his personality or it could be his age. All the sights and smells at the beach will always engage a vizsla more than other dogs. They're boring! 

I go to dog parks for gator-free swimming spots. If she happens to click with another dog great, but it's never my goal.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I also wouldn't worry about it. Just let him enjoy, what he enjoys.

One of my females has never played with dogs, other than the ones she lives with. Its not something I look at as bad, she just has no interest in them.
If we are out and about she is running and hunting. If were at the beach she pointing and stalking seagulls. If we are at the lake, or creek she's trying to catch fish. Cash will sometimes get her to play chase for a minute or two, but its short lived, and she is back to hunting.


----------

